# Olympic Rescue it! or Rustoleum Restore??



## BigLarr56 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Rescue-It!*

Just finished applying my first 5 gallon bucket of Rescue-It. You mentioned it has a smooth finish. Well not really. It does have grit mixed in it, so i wouldn't really call it a smooth finish. I used a 3/4" nap roller cover and it did pretty good. Our deck was pretty cracked and many of the knot holes were raised up. This was the first coat. The directions indicate it needs two coats to fill in the cracks. I intend on the second coat this weekend, and will be using a 1.25" nap concrete/stuco cover this time. Should fill in the cracks even better, now I hope. Otherwise, yes I like the product. However, i have noticed that with this coating on the deck, it is noticably hotter with the sun beating on it.


----------



## heythereterry (Jun 3, 2013)

How did it turn out?
How large was your deck and how much product did you need?
Do you have any pics?



BigLarr56 said:


> Just finished applying my first 5 gallon bucket of Rescue-It. You mentioned it has a smooth finish. Well not really. It does have grit mixed in it, so i wouldn't really call it a smooth finish. I used a 3/4" nap roller cover and it did pretty good. Our deck was pretty cracked and many of the knot holes were raised up. This was the first coat. The directions indicate it needs two coats to fill in the cracks. I intend on the second coat this weekend, and will be using a 1.25" nap concrete/stuco cover this time. Should fill in the cracks even better, now I hope. Otherwise, yes I like the product. However, i have noticed that with this coating on the deck, it is noticably hotter with the sun beating on it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might search the paint section for threads on the Rustoleum product. There have been several this season. One person did not like it after a season but was finding it a terrible challenge to remove if that is a possible issue for you.

By the way, you might want to update your profile with basic geographic information. Sometimes people have specific product recommendations for your climate if they know where you are.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't tried these products but my "skeptic antenna" is way up. Putting on such a thick coating gets me to thinking that when that stuff goes bad, it's gonna crack and peel in chunks. Plus, it seems to be very costly. They claim to cover about 100 sq. ft. but lots of folks say it covers about half of that. Most decks are salvageable after a thorough cleaning, some sanding, and applying a quality deck stain or toner so I feel a product like these two are risky ventures at best.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Most decks are salvageable after a thorough cleaning, some sanding, and applying a quality deck stain or toner so I feel a product like these two are risky ventures at best.


The problem is deck wood that is not rotted past usable life, but still has significant cracking. Sanding can't fix that. Products like Restore are sort of like a high build primer on steroids. So that's the scenario and market segment for this sort of product. I can't speak to how well they actually work longer term, just saying there's a real market segment looking for this kind of solution.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

imho that stuff is ugly:huh: ,you couldn't pay me to put that on my deck. I have put Sherwin Williams deckscapes solid over some nasty decks and it was amazing how good they came out :yes:,well I don't know about amazing, but lets just say it looks dam good.:thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I never liked using solid stains on decks but if Deckscapes (solid) is half the product Woodscapes---for vertical surfaces---is it might be worth a shot. Any deck is going to need attention every three years on average so just plan for that. Since a solid stain leaves more pigment on the surface you can expect for it to deteriorate sooner. 

Just like with interior floors, rugs can do a lot for decks. Nice exterior ones are no longer so expensive and you can get them in all sorts of colors, textures, patterns and shapes. 

Prep is key for any product of course.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

This stuff is not really like a stain. It is thick, really thick, that is why so little coverage per gallon. You use a special furnished roller and it almost feels rubbery when applied. And if i'm not mistaken it has grit in it to be non slippery And it is very messy to apply. Now having said that let me say I have never used it this info is from a friend who used it so it is second hand info. Can't find much on how it will hold up since it's a pretty new product. I guess I should say I'm talking about RESTORE.


----------



## BigLarr56 (Jul 16, 2013)

heythereterry said:


> How did it turn out?
> How large was your deck and how much product did you need?
> Do you have any pics?


So far it is working out pretty good. I had it tinted 'port wine' (red) which matched our roof. I have a (2) level deck, pretty large (upper deck 24 x 12, lower deck 32 x 12). The instructions say it needs two coats to be effective, which is true. I actually put 3 coats on the upper deck as it was build a couple years before the lower deck was added on. Upper deck was more weather beaten. Total usage (3) 5 gal buckets @ $159.00ea. Included covering all the rails and spindles. As for the ney-sayers.... Yes, time will tell how well it lasts, or if it cracks, peels, etc. I figured if I can get 5-8 more years out of the deck, it has paid for itself.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> And if i'm not mistaken it has grit in it to be non slippery


It does have a kind of grit in it, and grit does make things non slippery, but that's not the reason the grit is in there. It's adding to the solids content to fill in cracks and holes. It's like spackle and primer in one (maybe I should patent that and sell it at Home Depot. Actually I think they already have that!) But anyway, it's a way to get it really thick and filling and still have strength - like sanded grout in a way.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

yes

http://www.scotchblue.com/wps/porta...cotch-Blue/Products/Catalog/?N=9221386&rt=rud


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

He's patching while he's priming, she's priming while she's patching.....


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I love these kind of products, they actually destroy the decking below and the framing... Full replacement after a few years of that garbage on the deck. Water WILL get in and it won't get out very easily and overall they just look like poo.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Another thing to consider before using this product. Since they seem to make the deck surface very hot in full sun, consider your pets who may go out onto the deck and then into the yard to do their business........their paws will get scorched.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This stuff I have seen applied is no darker than some stains people put on their decks. It does not seem to come in lighter colors though. I don't think the material itself generates heat or it is radioactive. I say again that outdoor rugs are now dirt cheap and will protect decks just like area rugs insided protect flooring. Little fififoofoo will not burn her paws on a rug. 

My concern with these resin thick products is they may mislead consumers (although Rustoleum is a company least likely to do so). In looking at the YouTube instructions for Restore it shows filling in cracked and weathered decking with two or more coats. Whether this translates to the situation the OP has we do not know. We have not seen his/her deck. 

At some point you have to honor the decking screaming DNR! at you. All the alternating breaths and chest compressions will not save it no matter the claims of miracle products. And I agree you could just worsen things sealing it with something that might micro-fracture and trap moisture. Again I admit having no experience with these products though. Maybe they will last for 100 years or whatever they claim. 

By the way OP? If your goal is just to try and squeeze a few more years out of the decking? Have you tried flipping a board to see what the bottom side looks like? You might get lucky and find what you seek cheaper than with these restoration products.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

heythereterry said:


> Any thoughts or incite would be great!


And by the way OP, this phrase makes some of us under the constant watchful eye of moderators nervous. You will find even talk of inciting reasonable thoughts, or riots, is not welcome here!


----------



## heythereterry (Jun 3, 2013)

Ha fun discussions and debates. 

I have never had a deck and the one I just got with my new home is in poor shape. I would say 10 or more boards need to be replaced because they are rotted out and the others are just weathered. 

It appears that they used a solid type stain before and most of it is wore off with large chunks left on most of the hand railing. 

The deck is huge around 1500 sq ft so cost is a concern. 

After all the posts I am considering using Sherwin Williams DeckScape solid product for cost and a good feeling that it is made by a good company. 

Not a deck expert and not to concerned about showing the beauty of the wood just want it to look nice and be protected so it will last me for another 5-10 years...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lad, if the deck boards are rotting, you are not going to get another 5-10 years out of the deck no matter what you put on them. The finish cannot hold up if that under it is dead or dying. And I will post it again but the US Forestry Department did an extensive study of deck stains a few years back. The average life of products on new decking was three years. Granted, there was crap like Behr that last only one weighing the average. NO DECKING FINISH ON NEW DECKING LUMBER IS GOING TO LAST 10 YEARS. Get over it. 

At this point are you really seeking our advice or affirmation for a decision you have already made? I am not sure many of us can be helpful the way you want in the latter sense. Flip the boards over and see if that buys you some time. If not, like the news or not? Do not shoot the messengers. You need to replace the deck if it is rotting or being eaten. Or get rid of it if you do not need it.


----------



## heythereterry (Jun 3, 2013)

My plan is to replace the rotting boards and cover the deck with a good solid stain every three years or so and hope the wood stays intact for the next 5-10 years. At that point I should have the funds to replace it...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you crawled under and looked at the bottom side of the deck? Timber does not usually rot in only one direction. You don't want someone falling through this deck do you?


----------



## heythereterry (Jun 3, 2013)

I would say 90% of the wood looks fine from the top and bottom it's just a few select boards that are starting to rot in some areas. The only thing I don't like with most of the others is there are some large knot holes in them say over 1" in size. I would estimate 20 of them over the whole deck. My main issue like I mentioned is budget so I am looking for a good way to protect the deck so I can save to replace all the wood in the future.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

heythereterry said:


> My plan is to replace the rotting boards and cover the deck with a good solid stain every three years or so and hope the wood stays intact for the next 5-10 years. At that point I should have the funds to replace it...


 roll that deck scapes solid on at a good spread rate .then back brush as you go don't be stingy:huh: with stain. fill cracks with stain and keep a wet edge .save your back and get a big brush that screws onto a stick .I seen a nice one at big orange . p/s that other stuff looks like a dirt, moss, mildew ,magnet.:huh:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

The bottom of the wood is still "open", so you are not sealing off any chance of the wood "breathing". I think your plan is well worth trying. However I'm not sure what the maintenance plan would be for a product like Restore. The survey mentioned previously likely did not include products such as Restore. It just doesn't have enough years under its belt nor enough applications as compared to regular stain/sealer to make conclusions, I think.


----------



## Diniman58 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Just applied Rescue It*

Last week I applied "Rescue It" to 720 sq ft of 10 year old treated wood 5/4 inch decking that had been stained two other times over the years with regular deck stain. The color used was "Cypress Earth" which is a medium tan with a tinge of light gold. As mentioned in other posts, it does go on thick. I did a lot of prep work using the advice that the video that Olympic has on their web site. I washed the decking letting it dry for a couple of days, sanded the really rough places, filled the larger/deeper cracks with an acrylic weatherproof paintable caulk letting it dry overnight. I then used a 1/2 in nap roller to apply the first coat which soaked in but covered sufficiently and again let dry overnight. I was very liberal with the stain in between board cracks and in surface cracks that didn't need the caulking, using a brush to apply and fill in the smaller cracks. The second coat went on with much less effort giving the surface a uniformed look making sure that the cracks between boards had the second coat also. Due to left over product of the 15 gallons that was purchased I applied a third coat and finished it by back brushing the deck surface. The finished surface does have an anti-slip texture to it from the acrylic chips that are within the stain. But this is what I was looking for to keep me from ending up on my butt when walking from the hot tub to the house during the midwestern winters. We had one 90 degree day since the work was done and I found that the surface wasn't any warmer to bare feet than regular deck stain. Total amount used, 12 gallons. Suggestion; buy less than what you think you need and purchase additional as needed to finish the project otherwise you will be wasting money on 32.00 gallon stain. For the railings and spindles, we used regular Olympic deck stain (two coats) of the same color and it matched up well. Bottom line; We'll see how it holds up to midwestern climate extremes over at least a 4-5 year period.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

These resin deck restoration products are fairly new so please post back. Again the US Forestry study on decking coatings and stains suggested an average of 3 years. I hope you get 5 out of this approach and maybe you will. Just mark your calendar and budget for 3 just in case?

Two other comments? You might want to update your profile so we know basic geographic information if needed or appropriate. 

I am as longwinded as anybody on this site but hope I add paragraph breaks to all my posts. Your run on mass of type requires a real commitment to read.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm doing a Restore application on a deck this week. I'll take pictures and post comments in another thread soon. Of course, no comments on longevity will be possible.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Diniman58 said:


> Last week I applied "Rescue It" to 720 sq ft of 10 year old treated wood ..., . Due to left over product of the 15 gallons that was purchased ...Total amount used, 12 gallons.



Hi, thanks for posting your experience with this product. 

I broke your post up a little, so I hope I haven't mis quoted. 
Going by the numbers, it should have taken 14.4


----------



## pj420 (Oct 1, 2013)

After doing research on the main competitors, we went with DeckREFORM. We made sure not to apply during the heat of the day, and cut the mix with a little water before starting.
This gave it a slightly smoother (and more appealing for me) texture. You can check it out online, even buy from them or on Amazon hassle free.


----------



## heythereterry (Jun 3, 2013)

We I went with Sherwin Williams Deckscape. I must say I am glad I did because it looks great and the budget for the Rescue it or Restore would have killed me. I ended up using about 15 gallons and that was only one cote. 

I will let you know how it holds up and post some pics soon.


----------



## purplegrapes (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone---for those of you who painted your deck a few months ago, can you let us know how the deck is today?? Let us know what you used, too. We have a huge deck that needs help!!


----------

